# Xingyiquan the Eight Vital Points and the Six Harmonies



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2016)

Xingyiquan the Eight Vital Points and the Six Harmonies - from the blog


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2016)

I have so much to learn.


----------

